# Hellgate: London Demo.. wie läufts bei euch?



## nolanrap (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich sitze zzt. noch auf Arbeit will mich aber vorab schonmal erkundigen was für PC´s ihr habt und wie es bei euch läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Angeben etc. erlaubt.

im vorraus danke für die infos   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein PC:

Intel Core2Duo E6400
Nvidia Geforce 7950GT
2G Ram

meint ihr es läuft bei mir flüssig mit allen Details?


----------



## TheHeretic (19. Oktober 2007)

würd mich auch ma intressieren, wies bei mir circa laufen wird am 30.
mein rechner is weitaus schlechter...
2.8 singlecore prozessor
geforce 8400 gs (256 ddr2)
1g ddr1 ram

wenns so auf mittleren bis schlechten grafikeinstellungen bei ca. 15 fps läuft währ ich im prinziep scho zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

betakey hab ich leider keinen bekommen, kanns deshalb selbst nicht testen


edith meint: hab grad gesehn das die demo verfügbar is nun, werds ma mit meiner dsl 16k leitung schnell saugen ^.^


----------



## nolanrap (19. Oktober 2007)

will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman00 (19. Oktober 2007)

der erste der mir ne pn schreibt bekommt beta key, hab gestern drei stück bekommen ;D


----------



## snailsoup3 (19. Oktober 2007)

alsoooo
ich hab nen dreckspc, ganz einfach xD

amd xp 3000+
1gb ram
x600 - 256mb
und hab alles auf niedrig gestellt und es läuft sehr flüssig

hab die demo schon 4mal durch,
also der hammer isses nich grad -.-

bin voll enttäuscht


----------



## Masterlock (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Wollte mir gestern abend bevor ich ins Bett gehen, noch die Demo downloaden.
Doch dann, als ich mich bei Web.de einloggte, um schnell noch ein paar 
Emails zu checken... Siehe da: Hellgate: London Beta Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir wird HG: L wohl auch gut laufen...

AMD Athlon 3700+
Geforce 8500GT, 256MB
1,5 GB DDR Ram

Viel Spaß allen in der Welt von Hellgate: London!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin immer noch am downloaden der Beta...


----------



## Whitman00 (19. Oktober 2007)

ok der key is scho raus
@Masterlock: du wirst begeistert sein also ich werde Beschwörer spielen habe ein auf lvl 18 un die sin einfach nur geil, viel spass


----------



## Masterlock (19. Oktober 2007)

snailsoup3 schrieb:


> alsoooo
> ich hab nen dreckspc, ganz einfach xD
> 
> amd xp 3000+
> ...




Naja war ja auch nur die Singleplayer Demo


----------



## treecat (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe nen A64 3200, 2G Ram, 7600GT, Audigy SE; bei mir lief es in 1024*768 mit Max Details und aktiviertem AA und AF ohne Probleme und schnell genug.

ABER! DAS soll der tolle Überkracher sein???? Nicht ersthaft, oder? Da sah das alte Dark Messia of Might & Magic um LÄÄÄÄNGENN besser aus und lief auch besser. Der Sound ist ja wohl ein Witz, oder?


----------



## Whitman00 (19. Oktober 2007)

was is n das für n vergleich Hellgate London und Dark Messiah óO


----------



## snailsoup3 (19. Oktober 2007)

treecat schrieb:


> ABER! DAS soll der tolle Überkracher sein???? Nicht ersthaft, oder? Da sah das alte Dark Messia of Might & Magic um LÄÄÄÄNGENN besser aus und lief auch besser. Der Sound ist ja wohl ein Witz, oder?



ja wa, iwie voll langweilig


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (19. Oktober 2007)

höhö, alles PreOrderer, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, um es mal so auszudrücken:
Die Demo läuft bei mir absolut sutsche, keine Performanceprobleme bisher. Dennoch ist Hellgate London für mich (vorerst) gestorben? Warum?!

Weil das blöde Ding keinen LAN Modus hat! Hatte mich schon so auf die 4er LAN's ala Diablo 2 gefreuht. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht modden ja wieder ein paar findige Leute was zusammen, wie damals bei NFS:U. War mitunter der einzige Teil, wo der LAN mal gefunzt hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, bevor ichs vergesse. Hier meine Systemdaten:

Intel Core2Duo 6600
GeForce 8800 Ultra
4GB RAM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman00 (19. Oktober 2007)

nix preorder, die ham gestern noch ne welle raus geschickt un anscheind so viele das manche 3 stk bekommen haben


----------



## Masterlock (19. Oktober 2007)

Dr@gonm@ster schrieb:


> Weil das blöde Ding keinen LAN Modus hat! Hatte mich schon so auf die 4er LAN's ala Diablo 2 gefreuht. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht modden ja wieder ein paar findige Leute was zusammen, wie damals bei NFS:U. War mitunter der einzige Teil, wo der LAN mal gefunzt hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die bringen kein LAN Modus raus... Die wollen damit vermeiden, Cheats & Co zu benutzen etc.- 
wie es damals bei Diablo 2 der Fall gewesen ist.


----------



## nolanrap (19. Oktober 2007)

Dank Whitman00

habe ich jetzt nen Betakey! muhaha ich freue mich so darauf gleich zuhause zusein! ^^


----------



## MasterV (19. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne Frage: Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert (oder dauert) es die Demo runterzuladen? Bei mir steht immer 3-4 Stunden. Kann das stimmen?


----------



## ei8th (19. Oktober 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert (oder dauert) es die Demo runterzuladen? Bei mir steht immer 3-4 Stunden. Kann das stimmen?



Je nach Downloadgeschwindigkeit kann das natuerlich stimmen.

Mein Download hat knappe 2 Stunden gedauert.


----------



## TheHeretic (19. Oktober 2007)

bei mir hats ca. anderhalb stunden gedaurt, konnte aber nur mit 200kb/sek laden bei ner 16k leitung :/


----------



## MasterV (19. Oktober 2007)

Naja 
Ich wohn aufm Land
2k Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss ich wohl warten


----------



## treecat (19. Oktober 2007)

Dann geht mal auf "4players"! Knapp ne halbe Std mit ner 16000er!^^ (immer so 1000-1200kb)


----------



## TheHeretic (19. Oktober 2007)

bin jetzt gard am installieren... 

find das mit der demo klasse, so kann man vorab schonma sehn obs nun läuft aufm rechenr oder nicht...
bei tabula rasa musste ich erst nen beta key gewinnen, um dann zu sehn das NICHT flüssig läuft ^^


----------



## Zappzarrap (19. Oktober 2007)

Hab se mir gestern abend auch gezogen...Läuft bei mir mit allen Details + AA AF flüssig...scheint ne gute 
Engine zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC:

Athlon64 X2 4600+
2 Gig DDR 800
GeForce 7900GTX

Wie lange der Download gedauert hat weiss ich nimmer bin eingeschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Speed war aber so bei 250 - 300 km/h @ DSL 6000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi @ all,

ich weiß ja nicht in wie fern ihr ein spiel beurteilt aber 20 Minuten Spielzeit sind dafür bestimmt nicht ausreichend. 20 min habe ich gebraucht um auf Level 4 zu kommen. Es waren spaßige 20 min. wie ich dazu anmerken darf und ich bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht. Das spiel geht klar in die Richtung eines Hack & Slay RPG's, angehaucht von Sci-Fi & Fantasy. Eine wirklich tolle Mischung wie ich finde. Allein der Q mit dem Bein fand ich super und zeigt nun mal das die Jungs ihre Wurzeln treu Bleiben .-D. 

Zur spiel Mechanik: Nein Dark Messiahs sah und sieht nicht besser aus. Wenn Du magst poste ich Dir gleich mal von beiden Screenshots und wir vergleichen mal. Allein was die Effektdichte und die Licht & Schatten Berechnung angeht hast HG:L die Nase klar vorne. 

Leute die hier ein Diablo 3 erwarten sind absolut fehl am Platz. Es hat niemand und wirklich niemand behauptet dass es ein Diablo 3 wird. Viele Spieler würden es gerne sehen das es ein Diablo 3 ist aber zerreißen es im nachhinein weil sie von ihrer Illusion es könnte eins werden selbst enttäuschend revidieren. HG:L ist ein spiel welches frischen Wind ins Genre bringt. Allein die ganzen Waffen- und Rüstungsmodifikationen sind schon toll und bereiten vielen Tüftlern eine große Freude. Man bekommt in der Demo einen kleinen ausschnitt gezeigt der wie eine art Loch im Zaun ist über das man das hübsche "Nachbarsmädchen" beobachten kann. Dafür ist die Demo echt gelungen. 
BTW: Leute das Game kommt erst in mehr als einer Woche raus sind also noch genug Tage für ein paar fixes vorhanden.

Mein Geschmack wurde mit HG:L genau getroffen und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Partien mit meinem Kumpels. Zwar werden wir nicht im LAN spielen können aber wir werden uns dennoch alle treffen und dann übers I-Net zusammen daddeln. Ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig auf das Spiel!


----------



## TheHeretic (19. Oktober 2007)

D4rk-x, ich muss dir recht geben ^^
habs nun mit beiden vorhanden klassen durchgespielt und es is echt fun.wobei mir der blademaster besser gefallen hat ^^
dachte ehrlichgesagt nicht das es auf meinem low PC so gut läuft

also ich werd an halloween morgens um 8 beim media markt sein und mir das spiel besorgen...UND ich werd jeden monat dafür zahlen ^^(hoffe die monatlichen gebühren werden nich teurer als sie bei WoW waren)


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Oktober 2007)

TheHeretic schrieb:


> D4rk-x, ich muss dir recht geben ^^
> habs nun mit beiden vorhanden klassen durchgespielt und es is echt fun.wobei mir der blademaster besser gefallen hat ^^
> dachte ehrlichgesagt nicht das es auf meinem low PC so gut läuft
> 
> also ich werd an halloween morgens um 8 beim media markt sein und mir das spiel besorgen...UND ich werd jeden monat dafür zahlen ^^(hoffe die monatlichen gebühren werden nich teurer als sie bei WoW waren)




Die Gebühren belaufen sich im Übrigen so auf 7 &#8364;, habe ich zumindest in Erinnerung :-)

Mal was anderes:

Jemand meinte es geht bis Level 4? Käse ich bin grad Level 5 geworden und mein Blademaster kann jetzt 2 Schwerter tragen! Das ROCKT und FETZT mal so richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Gegner sind nun auch dem Level angepasst worden (Scheint mir so) und es macht einfach fun das ganze neu zu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal schauen vielleicht schaffe ich es sogar bis Level 8 oder sogar 10 !  Also Demo neustarten, Char auswählen und von der Station aus die abschnitte noch mal abklappern im Level Steigen und schauen was man alles so skillen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Blademaster finde ich auch Cooler als den Marksmann, wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Celvin (19. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir läufts flüssig

AMD 64 3500+
3GB Ram
x8800 GTS

Aber etwas weltbewegendes ist HG:L nicht...

Greetz


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Oktober 2007)

Also die Levelgrenze in der Demo ist mit Level 5 erreicht :-) Dennoch macht es fun mit beiden Schwerten alles nieder zu schnetzeln. "Gott habe ich das vermisst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman00 (19. Oktober 2007)

@D4rk-x: also die gegner leveln nicht mit, zumindest nich in der beta aber das wäre a net schlecht wie zb bei oblivion aber naja is scho was geiles draus gewurden
freu mich scho wenn das game rauskommt (leider is dann mein schöner beschwörer weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Oktober 2007)

Man ich kriege grad nen Affen über die Kommets zur Demo... sorry weiß gar nicht was man dazu noch sagen soll....

Die Gegner sind viel zu leicht brauchst ja gar kein skill bzw. skillung dafür..... (OH MAN, sind wir bei WoW wo jeder Mob auf selben Level dich in den sicheren tot reitet wenn du nicht aufpasst? BTW. hat man bei Diablo1 und 2 die Gegner auch nur schief anzuschauen müssen [auf level 1-5] damit die umfallen... Hack & Slay eben!)

Die Grafik ist schlecht... (Rechner aufrüsten! Bei mir sieht&#8217;s sehr gut aus hab auch ne MSI 8800 GTS. Wer hier was wie Jericho, CoD4 oder Crysis erwartet kann direkt einpacken, das spiel ist ein H & S RPG mit vielen Komponenten die Dynamisch berechnet werden.... Wenn Crysis jedes Mal die levelstruckturen auf der Insel neu zusammensetzen müsste würde die Grafik schlechter ausfallen oder die Ladezeiten wären nicht zu ertragen...)

Viel zu Langweilig ( Ja Hack & Slay ist eben Monster tot prügeln und genau das hast Du getan... aber ist ja nicht so als das man bei Diablo 1 & 2 oder TQ, Loki und wie sie alle heißen was anderes getan hätte.... BTW: hat man von der Story nicht in der Demo erfahren wegen Spoyler&#8230

Sry musste meinen Unmut mal kundtun.....


----------



## Wave2 (19. Oktober 2007)

So, jetzt mal ne erst gemeinte Frage...
Meint ihr das Game läuft auf einem rechner mit 256MB RAm und ner ge Force 4xxx Graka?


----------



## Unas (19. Oktober 2007)

Wave2 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal ne erst gemeinte Frage...
> Meint ihr das Game läuft auf einem rechner mit 256MB RAm und ner ge Force 4xxx Graka?



*hust*
...

Nein.


----------



## Zappzarrap (19. Oktober 2007)

Wave2 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal ne erst gemeinte Frage...
> Meint ihr das Game läuft auf einem rechner mit 256MB RAm und ner ge Force 4xxx Graka?




Was hastn für nen Prozessor, der spielt auch noch ne Rolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber würd eher sagen nich so.....Glaub neDX 9 Graka is minimum um das Spiel zu starten....

btw: Coole Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHeretic (19. Oktober 2007)

weiß eigentlich wer ob es stimmt das guardians 2händer tragen können??
also das ich nen templar bei release spiel weis ich mittlerweile, blos BM oder doch guardian.... wenn der guardian wirklich 2händer tragen kann wird die chance für ihn wohl sehr steigen... 1h+schild ist eher net so meins =)


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild der "achso schlechten Grafik" ich finde sie brauch sich nicht zu verstecken...


----------



## TheHeretic (19. Oktober 2007)

sogar auf mittleren einstellungen lässt sie sich sehn!
hab meinen kleinen BM auch auf 5 gebracht... dual-sword geht schon gut ab ^.^


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Wave2 (20. Oktober 2007)

Zappzarrap schrieb:


> Was hastn für nen Prozessor, der spielt auch noch ne Rolle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nen AMD mit 2,6 GHZ.
Naja, dann muss ich wohl warten, bis mein richtiger Rechner wieder in ordnung ist (denke so Montag, Dienstag), damit läufts ganz sicher. 

Un jo, die Signatur is nice, ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (20. Oktober 2007)

hmm, bin wie razyl auch noch n bisschen skeptisch.
klar, bei lvl10 fängt das spiel erst an. is ja überall so.
monster werden allmählich härter und kloppen dich auch
irgendwann mal um. aber wenn ich mit lvl1
n lvl2 bossgegner killen kann, ohne 1hp zu verlieren, weiß
ich ehrlich gesagt nich, was das werden soll.
grafik is miserabel für so ein heiß angekündigtes spiel.
kann man fast wieder d2lod spielen.
sound find ich ehrlich gesagt nich so tragisch, aber die effekte
lassen doch arg zu wünschn übrig. nirgendwo einschusslöcher,
keine ausgearbeiteten details. gut, jetzt mag man sagen, dass
es nur n metzelspiel ist, bei dem das nicht so wichtig ist, aber
ich will auch mit stil metzeln...^^


----------



## Pàscal1 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hey 
also bei mir ruckelt das spiel ein wenig(is aber auch auf voller grafik):
AMD Athlon 3000+
Geforce 8500GT
1,5GB RAM
hab ich irgendwas vergessen??

PS: ich find Hellgate einfach nur geil. Nur noch 11 Tage!!!!!!
PS2: Hab mit meinem Marksman nen bug entdeckt bei mir wird die Waffe "SARC" nicht (richtig) angezeigt (siehe screenie) wie is das bei euch?


----------



## Pàscal1 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hey 
also bei mir ruckelt das spiel ein wenig(is aber auch auf voller grafik):
AMD Athlon 3000+
Geforce 8500GT
1,5GB RAM
hab ich irgendwas vergessen??

PS: ich find Hellgate einfach nur geil. Nur noch 11 Tage!!!!!!
PS2: Hab mit meinem Marksman nen bug entdeckt bei mir wird die Waffe "SARC" nicht (richtig) angezeigt (siehe screenie) wie is das bei euch?


----------



## teroa (20. Oktober 2007)

jo also für hellgate kann ich nur wärmstens 2gig arbeitschpeicher alles was drunter ist endet in ner ruckeorgiel ,,es sei denn mann spielt eh auf minimum
in der beta ist es momentan so mein GK langweilt sich und meine mein arbeitsspeicher wird zu 85-95 ausgelastet ,habe 2 gig
aber ansonsten geht es eigentlich das spiel von der rechenpower viel brauch mann nicht ,,,naja wofür auf ist ja keine highendgrafik


----------



## Efgrib (22. Oktober 2007)

hm es läuft, macht spass, ABER spyware brauch ich nicht auf meinem rechner.. mal gelesen, was ihr beim annehmen der eula dem betreiber erlaubt? danke, ich verzichte


----------



## funzl (22. Oktober 2007)

ich finde es ganz ok, mein geschmack ist es allerdings nicht. die grafik ist in ordnung für ein mmo. die kämpfe an sich sind mir etwas zu anspruchslos gestaltet. man rennt halt einfach durch, pullt ein paar mobs zusammen und schnetzelt dann schnell weil eh alle mit einem schlag down gehen. ich hab ein schwert welches den gegner vergiftet. aber das ist unnütz weil der mob ja sowieso nur einen schlag braucht um umzufallen. manchen gefällts, mir eher nicht. 
das leveldesign...hmm...es wirkt mir zu schlauchartig und abwechslungslos. man ist extrem stark eingeschränkt in seiner handlungsfreiheit und es ist irgendwie relativ egal in welcher instanz man gerade ist. sieht alles irgendwie gleich aus. ja ich weiß das in der demo nur ein ganz kleiner spielausschnitt gezeigt wurde. aber wie gesagt...mein geschmack triffts nicht. zumal immer wieder das spiel einfriert wenn AA aktiviert ist und ich dann den pc neustarten muss. bei einem freund gibts sogar nen bluescreen mit aktiviertem AA.

also meiner meinung nach eher ein nieschen-mmo was seine fans sicherlich finden wird. aber die große masse wird es nicht ansprechen. dann warte ich lieber auf tabula rasa.


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab nen DualCore E6400, 2GB RAM und ne GF 7600GT. 
Shader, Antialiasing und die Shadowdetails hab ich auf "low" weil ich da eh kein Wert drauf leg ^^
Model- & Texturedetails sind auf "high", Viewing Distanz auf "very high". Wetter ist aktiviert.
Spiel läuft flüssig.


----------



## yoba (22. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab einen 5 Jahre alten Rechner. Bei mir läuft die Demo ohne Probeleme(denke die einstellungen für die Grafik sind ganz low).
Bin kein Grafikfetischist

AMD 2000+
GF Ti 4200 64 MB
1 GB RAM

Denke mal ich bin mit meinem System das höhste der Gefühle. Weiter runter wird es wohl nicht mehr gehen.
Wollte Tabula Rasa antesten. Das ging leider nicht mehr. Zu wenig RAM in der Grafikkarte.


----------



## homi111 (22. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mier auch so 1-2 Stunden find die demo ganz nett aber man darf sich nicht, ein spielbild machen ,wer das mcht is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achso mein rechner hab grad ein neuen bekommen

bei vista wertung 5,1 

zwei mal 2.13 ghz von intel

geforce 8800 mit 300mb 

2Gb ram und vista 32 bit 

also bei mier leufts komplet ruckelfrei nur bei einer stelle hat es eine brchteil einer sekunde gehangen aber danarch ruckelfreiweiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und speil directx10 und alles auf gaaaaanz hoch


----------



## Undeadmaster (22. Oktober 2007)

Also was man halt wissen muss ist was für ein Betriebssystem benutzt du?

Bei XP ist zur Zeit nur DX9 für HG:L gedacht sprich es geht auf max details wenn du mind. 1 gb Ram hast nen 2 Ghz CPU und ne Graka die mind. 256 mb speicher und Pixel Shader 2.0 unterstützt.

Bei Vista is es mehr aufwand. 

DX10 mind. 2,4 ghz rechner (Dualcore oder Quadcore unterstützung bringt ca. 15-30 fps mehr) mind. 2 GB Ram ne Graka mit mind. 256 mb Speicher und pixel Shader 3.0 mit DX10 unterstützung

So siehts im mom aus.

Infos bezogen von PC Games Hardware (sry für keinen link aber habs ausm Heft ^^)

Greeetz Undead


----------



## Serenis (22. Oktober 2007)

hab einen PC mit:

AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+
4GB RAM
2x Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS

und ich kann nur sagen: Läuft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerubis (22. Oktober 2007)

Hellgate hat doch eh nur 2 Directx10 Effekte eingebaut (Diesen "Rauchnebel" und noch irgendwas, was mir entfallen ist) und für diesen total überflüssigen SchnickSchnack mach ich dx10 einfach aus. Das geht unter Vista problemlos.
Die Demo läuft sowieso nur mit dx9.
Ich spiel mit nem Notebook und das klappt auch gut, eigentlich keine Ruckler bis auf Feuereffekte ala Lava. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Bisher fand ichs einfach nur bescheiden. Kenne aber nur die Demo. Wenn also keine Open Beta kommt werde ichs nicht spielen, da der bisherige Eindruck nur mies ist.
Absolut eintöniges Leveldesign, anspruchslose Gegner und es kommt kein "du kannst gemeinsam was schaffen" Gefühl auf, da man ja allein auch alles hinkriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (22. Oktober 2007)

Undeadmaster schrieb:


> Also was man halt wissen muss ist was für ein Betriebssystem benutzt du?
> 
> Bei XP ist zur Zeit nur DX9 für HG:L gedacht sprich es geht auf max details wenn du mind. 1 gb Ram hast nen 2 Ghz CPU und ne Graka die mind. 256 mb speicher und Pixel Shader 2.0 unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. 

Die Mindestvoraussetzungen besagen das man mit XP mind. 1GB RAM benötigt, sowie die von dir genannte GraKa und CPU. Das heißt allerdings noch lange nicht das man dann auf max. Details spielen kann, zumindest nicht flüssig, aber soll ja Leute geben die auf Diashow stehen ;-)

Und Vista setzt nicht zwingend DX10 vorraus, es ist umgekehrt. DX10 funktioniert nur unter Vista. Man kann also getrost Vista mit ner DX9 Karte betreiben, muss dann aber logischerweise auf die DX10 Effekte verzichten.


----------



## Gewebekomplex (23. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab nen Asus A6ja:

2gb ram 667 mhz tackt
core 2 uo t2050    2x1.6GHz
Ati x1600 mobility 512mb


Und kann nur sagen läuft alles flüssig auf  3/4 höchsten einstellung alles so wie es bei mir am Anfang eingestellt war. Habs aber noch bisselhoch gedreht.

Jetzt zur Open Beta:

Super Level Design, geile Waffen, geiles aussehen und bin jetzt glaub act 3 und da wirs es schon etwas ansprechend und das Crafting System find ich auch sehr überragend. Meine Legendary Waffe macht weniger Dmgals meine Grüne^^ Wer mich ma anschreiben will einfach Schwepes adden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (23. Oktober 2007)

Hatte heute folgen Email im Posteingang:

Congratulations! You've been selected to be part of an elite group to help test Hellgate: London, the highly-anticipated Action-RPG from Flagship Studios!

Click the link below to create an account and download the game:

https://accounts.hellgatelondon.com/PingAcc..."xyz" (abgeändert, da ich den key gern selbst nutzen würde)

This is a unique code that will only let you make ONE account, so do not forward it to friends! Please make an account and install Hellgate as soon as possible, then wait for the starting time listed on the Hellgate: London Beta website to log in and play!

By the way, if you already have a game account, you won't be needing this additional invite. Feel free to forward this e-mail to a friend!

What is Hellgate: London?

Set in the near future, Hellgate: London introduces a world devastated by Demonic invasion and a desolate city scorched by hellfire. Now as one of only a few surviving Londoners, players must meld science and sorcery in order to gain a foothold against the minions of darkness and save the bloodline of humanity.

Hellgate: London combines the depth of role-playing games with the action of first-person shooters while offering infinite replayability and an individualized gaming experience with dynamically created levels, monsters, items, and events. Players create a hero and then battle through innumerable hordes of demons while completing quests and advancing through experience levels and branching skill paths. A robust, flexible skill and spell system, highly-customizable items, and a massive variety of randomly generated equipment will allow players to create a hero that is truly unique.

Participating in Hellgate: London Beta Test

Just what is this Beta Test? It is a chance to participate in the testing of our latest game, Hellgate: London! Some of you may have previously participated in beta testing on games, and this will be similar. You are in the very first group that will play and test Hellgate: London outside of Flagship Studios. As such, you will see the game during its development stages, and there are some important things to keep in mind. The game servers will not be up all the time. In fact, for the first few weeks, it's likely they will only be up one or two nights a week. As we are primarily testing the online components of Hellgate: London at this time, the game will only be playable when the servers are up.

Also, there will be times where we will need to completely erase all your characters. Don't become emotionally attached to them! This is part of game development and is required during our network technologies and hardware testing. Your items and skills will become both more and less powerful as we refine the game balance, and features may appear and disappear at any time. Sometimes it's frustrating, but this is how you get to the best game in the end.

What's the Best Way I Can Help?

You can help by logging on and playing at the scheduled times that the game servers will be up! We'll post schedules on the Hellgate: London Beta website so keep it bookmarked in your browser.

It is important that you log on during the listed times if at all possible, as part of the test is stressing our game servers with as many people as possible.

There is also a forum on the site, which will have categories for submitting bug reports, general game feedback and suggestions, and announcements. You will have to make an account for the forum, separate from your game account. Please use the same email address for your forum account as you have used for your Hellgate: London account. We welcome your feedback, and together with your bug submissions, you will help us release a game that is fun to play and as bug-free as possible. Note: You will have to log in to the website with your GAME account to access all sections of the website, including the forum.

One Last Thing

Please note the legal documents attached when you download and play Hellgate: London. Yes, they are tedious to go through, but we did want to mention something about the Non-Disclosure portion of them here. We're asking that you not share anything about Hellgate: London until we say otherwise. Don't post a review or screenshots on your favorite website, blog about your experience, etc. We know it's tempting, and that you'll want to share your favorite moments and so on, but this is part of your responsibility of being an early tester of the game. You're part of a privileged group, and must take this responsibility seriously. We'll make sure to let you know when you can start telling the world all about your time in the Hellgate: London test.

More than anything, we want to thank you for helping us make Hellgate: London the best game it can be and to encourage you to have fun!

See you online,

Flagship Studios 

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass diese Email authentisch ist und kein Spam ist?


----------



## funzl (23. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab die mail auch bekommen. keine ahnung ob ich mich mal für nen beta-key registriert habe.


----------



## Serenis (29. Oktober 2007)

Aaaalso Lothloriel: Ja das is ein authentischer Key! Ich habe selber 5 davon bekommen (hatte mich auch definitiv angemeldet zur Beta)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

